# Besoin d'aide



## souim (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je me suis lancé dans un concours organisé par une des quelques grandes brasseries belges. J'ai en effet décoré mon propre verre à Duvel (que vous connaissez peut-être ?), en espérant qu'il fasse partie de la collection des verres décorés éditions spéciales à venir. Je dois maintenant recueillir un maximum de voix afin de faire partie du top parmi toutes les soumissions ! 

Amateur de bière et/ou amateur de mac et/ou amoureux des maths, merci de voter pour moi : de mémoire il n'y a qu'un clic à faire sur la case "VOTEZ" et c'est tout, pas d'adresse mail à laisser, de compte à ouvrir ou de compte facebook nécessaire !

Merci de tout coeur, 

Souim.

C'est par ici que ça se passe : http://studio.duvelcollection.com/design.cfm?design=8137CF74-FBB8-1098-46E1402ACE5565FF#.TpRQCDEMOq0.email


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2011)

Concours du matin, tintin !




    pis j'aime pas la Duvel


----------



## souim (13 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Concours du matin, tintin !
> 
> pis j'aime pas la Duvel



Oh ben ... pourtant les votes du matins sont aussi importants que ceux du soir  et c'est pas la Duvel qu'il faut aimer mais bien mon verre 

Non mais sérieusement, je sais que vu ma date d'inscription ça fait un peu le mec qui s'inscrit, qui demande qu'on vote pour lui et qu'on reverra jamais ... En fait je suis lecteur assidu des news de MacGé ainsi que de MacBidouille, où j'ai un compte crée depuis de longues années (et je pourrais ajouter aussi Belgium iPhone, depuis ma récente aquisition). Un second login sur MacGé faisait un peu double emploi avec l'autre, mais j'avoue que pour l'occasion je me suis laissé tenter ! 

Un petit geste les gars, je vous assure, ça tient en deux clics !

Merci, 

Souim.


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2011)

Ben nan.


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2011)

souim a dit:


> Un petit geste les gars, je vous assure, ça tient en deux clics !



et en plus, il insiste.


----------



## souim (13 Octobre 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben nan.





da capo a dit:


> et en plus, il insiste.



Eh bien les gars je suis assez impressionné par votre sympathie, je sais que beaucoup de gens vont passer leur chemin en lisant la première ligne du post, et je peux comprendre je l'ai certainement déja fait pour d'autres, mais de là à se donner le mal de répondre pour me dire que je peux gentillement aller me faire f***** ... là, chapeau bas, ça aurait probablement pris moins de temps de voter ... Je suppose que nous n'avons pas la même notion du service rendu !


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2011)

souim a dit:


> Non mais sérieusement, je sais que vu ma date d'inscription ça fait un peu le mec qui s'inscrit, qui demande qu'on vote pour lui et qu'on reverra jamais ...


Ben un peu (beaucoup) oui...
Surtout que tu n'es pas le premier à poster concours/sondage pour que l'on vote pour sa pomme... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------




souim a dit:


> Eh bien les gars je suis assez impressionné par votre sympathie, je sais que beaucoup de gens vont passer leur chemin en lisant la première ligne du post, et je peux comprendre je l'ai certainement déja fait pour d'autres, mais de là à se donner le mal de répondre pour me dire que je peux gentillement aller me faire f***** ... là, chapeau bas, ça aurait probablement pris moins de temps de voter ... Je suppose que nous n'avons pas la même notion du service rendu !


Je répète, tu es au moins le 11463321352ème à faire ça...
Alors... il y a comme une certaine lassitude...


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2011)

souim a dit:


> aurait probablement pris moins de temps de voter ... Je suppose que nous n'avons pas la même notion du service rendu !



Et en plus, il sur-insiste.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> il y a comme une certaine lassitude...



alors qu'une belle Salasse salace, on ne s'en lasse (point) 

poum poum poum


----------



## souim (13 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben un peu (beaucoup) oui...
> Surtout que tu n'es pas le premier à poster concours/sondage pour que l'on vote pour sa pomme...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------
> ...



Non mais pas de souci, avant même que tu m'envoies à la gare, je m'étais déja expliqué là dessus. En prenant ce que tu décris de façon à peine détournée comme du parasitage de forum je pourrais même te reprendre en te disant que même si effectivement mon premier post et une demande de service je suis maintenant membre du forum, et que j'y trouvais déja une certaine satisfaction de hier à aujourd'hui ... À la limite que tu ne votes pas ça ne me fait ni chaud ni froid, mais c'est la provoc que je trouve un peu border ... Mais de nouveau, ça doit être une question de tempérament ... Vraiment désolé, je sais que je te fais perdre ton temps !


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2011)

souim a dit:


> Non mais pas de souci, avant même que tu m'envoies à la gare, je m'étais déja expliqué là dessus. En prenant ce que tu décris de façon à peine détournée comme du parasitage de forum je pourrais même te reprendre en te disant que même si effectivement mon premier post et une demande de service je suis maintenant membre du forum, et que j'y trouvais déja une certaine satisfaction de hier à aujourd'hui ... À la limite que tu ne votes pas ça ne me fait ni chaud ni froid, *mais c'est la provoc que je trouve un peu border* ... Mais de nouveau, ça doit être une question de tempérament ... Vraiment désolé, je sais que je te fais perdre ton temps !


Tu es au *bar*...
Y'a plein d'alcooliques, ici...
Alors faut bien accrocher ta ceinture...


----------



## souim (13 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu es au *bar*...
> Y'a plein d'alcooliques, ici...
> Alors faut bien accrocher ta ceinture...



 J'ai du mal à saisir le rapport entre la section du forum et ton manque manifeste du minimum de courtoisie qui aurait été de ne juste rien répondre plutôt que de venir te pendre à mes coui**** ...

Bon et pour encore un peu alimenter le débat, tu remarqueras que le parasite moyen, lui, ne serait même pas venu voir ce que toi ou n'importe quel autre membre qui met à moitié en avant les 3 ou 4 chiffres de son nombre de posts sur McG aurait répondu, probablement encore moins _insisté_ et assumé comme je le fais ...


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2011)

souim a dit:


> J'ai du mal à saisir le rapport entre la section du forum et ton manque manifeste du minimum de courtoisie qui aurait été de ne juste rien répondre plutôt que de venir te pendre à mes coui**** ...



Il texplique, car il est courtois.


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2011)

souim a dit:


> J'ai du mal à saisir le rapport entre la section du forum et ton manque manifeste du minimum de courtoisie qui aurait été de ne juste rien répondre plutôt que de venir te pendre à mes coui**** ...


Je n'ai pas été impoli, j'ai essayé de t'expliquer pour éviter que tu te fasses rudoyer...
Cette section du forum est "particulière", mais puisque tu ne veux pas "écouter"... 
Maintenant, si tu deviens désagréable, je te laisse te dépatouiller avec d'autres beaucoup moins... "tendres"...



souim a dit:


> Bon et pour encore un peu alimenter le débat, tu remarqueras que le parasite moyen, lui, ne serait même pas venu voir ce que toi ou n'importe quel autre membre qui met à moitié en avant les 3 ou 4 chiffres de son nombre de posts sur McG aurait répondu, probablement encore moins _insisté_ et assumé comme je le fais ...


Pour alimenter le débat, si j'ai beaucoup de posts au compteur :
- 1 : c'est passque je suis là depuis quelque temps, maintenant...
- 2 : que j'ai beaucoup participé au bar, quand il y avait de "l'ambiance"...
- 3 : mon pseudo est en vert (si tu as remarqué) et que donc pour modérer, je poste beaucoup; ce qui fait augmenter mon "compteur" de façon substantielle... 


"_Fais du bien à Bastien et..._" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Il t&#8217;explique, car il est courtois.


Voilààà...


----------



## souim (13 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Je n'ai pas été impoli, j'ai essayé de t'expliquer pour éviter que tu te fasses rudoyer...
> Cette section du forum est "particulière", mais puisque tu ne veux pas "écouter"...
> Maintenant, si tu deviens désagréable, je te laisse te dépatouiller avec d'autres beaucoup moins... "tendres"...



Je n'ai pas dit que tu étais impoli, juste que tu as d'entrée de jeu été d'un agréable très approximatif, et avant de commencer à devenir désagréable (c'est le mot étoilé ou bien je suis irritant de te faire remarquer que moi j'ai commencé ce thread de façon plus qu'honorablement respectueuse, en prenant la peine de mettre des majuscules et des points, ... bref. Je sais où je poste, ça fait partie des choses auxquelles j'ai fait attention figure-toi, je sais que ça fait ch*** tout le monde (et à fortiori les "pseudos verts", les modérateurs je veux dire, tu vois ?) de trouver des posts qui n'ont rien à faire dans telle ou telle section, bref. 



tirhum a dit:


> Pour alimenter le débat, si j'ai beaucoup de posts au compteur :
> - 1 : c'est passque je suis là depuis quelque temps, maintenant...
> - 2 : que j'ai beaucoup participé au bar, quand il y avait de "l'ambiance"...
> - 3 : mon pseudo est en vert (si tu as remarqué) et que donc pour modérer, je poste beaucoup; ce qui fait augmenter mon "compteur" de façon substantielle...



Peu m'importe pourquoi tu en as beaucoup, grand bien te fasse, moi j'en ai moins de 10 et tu es passé par là aussi, comme beaucoup d'autres (quoi, tous ?) qui sont maintenant peut-être des fidèles du forum même si ils se sont éventuellement inscrit pour demander service ...



tirhum a dit:


> "_Fais du bien à tirhum et..._"



Faut pas en demander trop non plus, j'aurais commencé mon post par cette phrase que ta réponse aurait été la même, alors je trouve pas ça hyper pertinent. Assez particulière comme section, effectivement. Faudrait penser à mettre une annonce à l'inscription du genre "n'oubliez pas de d'abord poster une question ailleurs qu'au bar en premier et d'attendre quelques mois si vous souhaitez recevoir un bon acceuil", elle est pas bonne l'idée ? J'aurais été prévenu du coup ...


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2011)

souim a dit:


> Assez particulière comme section, effectivement. Faudrait penser à mettre une annonce à l'inscription du genre "n'oubliez pas de d'abord poster une question ailleurs qu'au bar en premier et d'attendre quelques mois si vous souhaitez recevoir un bon acceuil", elle est pas bonne l'idée ? J'aurais été prévenu du coup ...


Serviteur !...  :style:
Je te laisse lire...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h18 ----------




souim a dit:


> Peu m'importe pourquoi tu en as beaucoup, grand bien te fasse, moi j'en ai moins de 10 et tu es passé par là aussi, comme beaucoup d'autres (quoi, tous ?) qui sont maintenant peut-être des fidèles du forum même si ils se sont éventuellement inscrit pour demander service ...


Pas moi qui parle du rapport entre nombre de posts et courtoisie :



souim a dit:


> Bon et pour encore un peu alimenter le débat, tu remarqueras que le parasite moyen, lui, ne serait même pas venu voir ce que toi ou n'importe quel autre membre qui met à moitié en avant les 3 ou 4 chiffres de son nombre de posts sur McG aurait répondu, probablement encore moins _insisté_ et assumé comme je le fais ...


----------



## souim (13 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Serviteur !...  :style:
> Je te laisse lire...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h18 ----------
> ...



On retombe finalement sur ce que je disais au début, ton lien serait apparu directement dans ta première réponse que je me serais probablement excusé de débarquer dans la zone des loubards avec ma demande qui peut paraître un peu intrusive dans un sous-forum où tout le monde se connait bien ... Ceci dit j'ai quand même regardé les titres des posts de quelques autres sous-forums avant de poster, et même si je me suis visiblement trompé, vos à-prioris ont pris le dessus, et tous en coeur vous m'avez dégagé ... Merci pour le lien, tu légitimes (enfin) ce que je n'ai pas apprécié depuis le début ... ou du moins sur le fond parceque j'ai toujours du mal avec la forme ...

C'est promis après je ferme ma gueule. Sans rancune de mon côté tirhum, vraiment.


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2011)

souim a dit:


> On retombe finalement sur ce que je disais au début, *ton lien serait apparu directement dans ta première réponse* que je me serais probablement excusé de débarquer dans la zone des loubards avec ma demande qui peut paraître un peu intrusive dans un sous-forum où tout le monde se connait bien ... Ceci dit j'ai quand même regardé les titres des posts de quelques autres sous-forums avant de poster, et même si je me suis visiblement trompé, vos à-prioris ont pris le dessus, et tous en coeur vous m'avez dégagé ... Merci pour le lien, tu légitimes (enfin) ce que je n'ai pas apprécié depuis le début ... ou du moins sur le fond parceque j'ai toujours du mal avec la forme ...
> 
> C'est promis après je ferme ma gueule. Sans rancune de mon côté tirhum, vraiment.


Sur chaque section du forum (peut-importe laquelle), les posteurs sont sensés lire les annonces en en-tête de la dite section... 
(sur certaines sections par exemple; il y a des contraintes "techniques" pour pouvoir poster...)
Sinon, à quoi cela sert-il que les modérateurs se fatiguent à les écrire ?!... 
Problème récurrent qui n'est pas près de s'améliorer, on en a l'habitude... :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Octobre 2011)

souim a dit:


> ... plutôt que de venir te pendre à mes coui**** ...




Et çà fait mal ?


Ou c'est bon ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et çà fait mal ?
> 
> (...)


Un seul remède; Toniglandyl ?!...


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2011)

P'tain, ça ourdit ferme par ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Octobre 2011)

ah mais chut Romuald j'entends rien !

:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2011)

... vous êtes "graves" les gars !!!!!!:rateau:

Souim, j'ai voté pour toi !!!!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bandes d'égoïstes, moi je suis prêt à voter pour lui, par contre j'ai trop la flemme de cliquer sur son lien et encore après, chercher le bouton "vote" et puis déplacer ma souris jusqu'à lui pour cliquer dessus. Quelqu'un peu le faire à ma place ? Merci


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2011)

Ah, parce qu'il y avait un sondage ?!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2011)

Encore ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Octobre 2011)

puisque ca concerne ma branche , l'agro-alimentaire, j'ai essayé un vote quelconque.

ben j'ai rien compris au site web !
les verres sont pas 4S...ils font pas 27"...la losse quoi !

non sérieusement je me suis payé un temps de chargement immense pour rien :mouais:


L


----------



## Arlequin (13 Octobre 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, parce qu'il y avait un sondage ?!



ben vi, forcément, avec GKat dans les parages


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2011)

Ben j'ai bien dit _"Siri, vote pour ce trou d'cul"_, mais apparemment, c'est pas encore au point.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Je n'ai pas été impoli, j'ai essayé de t'expliquer pour éviter que tu te fasses rudoyer...



Rudoyer, rudoyer ! Comme tu y vas !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ben vi, forcément, avec GKat dans les parages



C'est vil, petit et mesquin


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est vil, petit et mesquin



Belle description de toi-même


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> vil, petit et mesquin



On m'appelle ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Octobre 2011)

Ah Arlequin, c'est ton double pseudo ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h56 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;9881722 a dit:
			
		

> Belle description de toi-même



Num, fais un effort : on est au bar, pas à la maternelle


----------



## Arlequin (13 Octobre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est vil, petit et mesquin



mais c'est dit avec respect 



gKatarn a dit:


> Ah Arlequin, c'est ton double pseudo ?



ah non, là je m'insurge   , moi je suis un gentil avec des élans méchants, alors que l'ôt là, hein, bon  ...


----------



## collodion (13 Octobre 2011)

A voté.Vous êtes vraiment piètres joueurs les anciens, comme une équipe de foot qui joue à domicile. 
C'est fade et sans un brin d'humour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour !

Je suis Petit_Louis et je valide le message d'Arlequin.

Cdt,

Petit_Louis


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Je suis Petit_Louis et je valide le message d'Arlequin.
> 
> ...



Pourtant y a rien à manger.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Octobre 2011)

chouette, v'la collofion

manque plus qu'AppleSpirit(ueux)

:sleep:


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> A voté.Vous êtes vraiment piètres joueurs les anciens, comme une équipe de foot qui joue à domicile.
> C'est fade et sans un brin d'humour.


Un peu comme toi, en fin de compte .


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> A voté.Vous êtes vraiment piètres joueurs les anciens, comme une équipe de foot qui joue à domicile.
> C'est fade et sans un brin d'humour.


Tiens ?!...
Jiminy Cricket/redresseur de tord et tellement prévisible; pas besoin de boule de cristal... 

Bienvenue et à bientôt sur les différents fils© !... 



Arlequin a dit:


> chouette, v'la collofion
> 
> manque plus qu'AppleSpirit(ueux)
> 
> :sleep:


Ça, pour coller...



Romuald a dit:


> Un peu comme toi, en fin de compte .


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2011)

souim a dit:


> Eh bien les gars je suis assez impressionné par votre sympathie, je sais que beaucoup de gens vont passer leur chemin en lisant la première ligne du post, et je peux comprendre je l'ai certainement déja fait pour d'autres, mais de là à se donner le mal de répondre pour me dire que je peux gentillement aller me faire f***** ... là, chapeau bas, ça aurait probablement pris moins de temps de voter ... Je suppose que nous n'avons pas la même notion du service rendu !


Tu peux gentiment aller te faire foutre :style:

Edit: tiens du coup j'ai voté pour celui avec la tete de Bob l'Eponge, il me fait penser à un community manager.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Maintenant, si tu deviens désagréable, je te laisse te dépatouiller avec d'autres beaucoup moins... "tendres"...





jpmiss a dit:


> Tu peux gentiment aller te faire foutre :style:



y'a du laisser aller 

"on" a failli attendre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h26 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> ..redresseur de *tord* ...




hin hin hin :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Un peu comme toi, en fin de compte .



Merci de ne pas citer les membres qui sont sur ma liste d'ignorés, si j'ai pas envie de lire leurs messages, ce n'est pas pour qu'on les cite


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2011)

Sincèrement, vous n'êtes pas sympas !
Souim s'adresse à nous en termes polis dans un post bien ficelé et sans fautes d'orthographes (ce qui vous l'avouerez est extrêmement rare en ces temps-ci) ... il nous salue et nous remercie d'avance et ... ... ... il se fait jeter comme un malpropre !
En ce qui concerne l'objet "contestable" de son thread ... soyons honnêtes et ayons le courage de juger nos propres contributions...
Sans vouloir jouer au rabat-joie ni au donneur de leçon, j'avoue que je me sens un peu gêné aux entournures en lisant l'ensemble des posts ... mais peut être que je suis un peu "aigri" ce soir ... vous m'en excuserez !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2011)

Pète un coup


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> hin hin hin :rateau:


Ah m_u_rde !...  :rateau:


----------



## dool (14 Octobre 2011)

De toute façon rien n'égalera les designers des édition limitées Despe !

Un argument qui ne fait rien avancer mais il fallait que le monde entier le sache !! 


:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2011)

dool a dit:


> De toute façon rien n'égalera les designers des édition limitées Despe !
> 
> Un argument qui ne fait rien avancer mais il fallait que le monde entier le sache !!
> 
> ...


Tends-moi tes "joues", toi !...  

 :love:


----------



## dool (14 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tends-moi tes "joues", toi !...
> 
> :love:



Ah oui ! J'ai oublié un "s" :rose:


Bon.....sur les genoux ou la table ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tends-moi tes "joues", toi !...
> 
> :love:




Tends-moi les tiennes car il faut bien que les torts soient réparés


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2011)

dool a dit:


> Ah oui ! J'ai oublié un "s" :rose:
> 
> 
> Bon.....sur les genoux ou la table ???


Comme tu veux...
J'ai de grandes mains, grands bras, etc... 
Hop !... J'attrappe !...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


>



C'est pas mal du tout comme motif de verre à bière ! Hop je vote pour !


----------



## Arlequin (14 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Comme tu veux...
> J'ai de grandes mains, grands bras, etc...
> Hop !... J'attrappe !...



Je ne vois pas bien l'index (et à y bien regarder, le majeur non plus) de la main droite, est ce normal ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Octobre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Num, fais un effort : on est au bar, pas à la maternelle



Le seul compliment que je te fais en 10 ans et tu n'es même pas content.... Ta poche est pleine et personne n'est venu te la vider ???   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h21 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sincèrement, vous n'êtes pas sympas !



Et ce n'est pas dans la charte ? Pourtant j'aurais juré que si.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Octobre 2011)

jolie dessin tirhum !


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> jolie dessin tirhum !


Merci... 
Mais je connais au moins une personne à qui ça ne va pas "plaire"... 
Pas besoin de boule de cristal...


----------



## jugnin (14 Octobre 2011)

N'aie crainte, j'ai déjà signalé ce contenu offensant. -->


----------



## mado (14 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Merci...
> Mais je connais au moins une personne à qui ça ne va pas "plaire"...
> Pas besoin de boule de cristal...




Moi, ça va juste me rendre jalouse . Comme d'hab.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> - 3 : mon pseudo est en vert (si tu as remarqué) et que donc pour modérer, je poste beaucoup; ce qui fait augmenter mon "compteur" de façon substantielle...



T'as jamais eu besoin de vert pour poster beaucoup.


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as jamais eu besoin de vert pour poster beaucoup.


Ça, c'était avant que le bar ne devienne un salon de thé... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h48 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> Je ne vois pas bien l'index (et à y bien regarder, le majeur non plus) de la main droite, est ce normal ?


Shocking ?!...


----------



## dool (14 Octobre 2011)

mado a dit:


> Moi, ça va juste me rendre jalouse . Comme d'hab.



Le appeau à Mado marche bien !!! Bravo Titi !!!  :love:


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2011)

Imparable !... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Octobre 2011)

L'appeau à Mado fonctionne à tous les coups. Comme l'appeau à Bobby  :love:


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> L'appeau à Mado *foncitonne *à tous les coups. Comme l'appeau à Bobby  :love:


C'est un nouveau produit ?!...


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2011)

Tiens, ergu ne nous a pas encore sorti un truc genre 'appeau des fesses'...


Il vieillit ce garçon.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Octobre 2011)

ou l"l'appeau lisse" 


@Titi :


----------



## Arlequin (14 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Shocking ?!...



nan 

jaloux :rose:


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2011)

Une réunion d'ancien combattants&#8230;

:affraid:


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux parler, spèce de rev'nant !


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2011)

Appeau..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2011)

mado a dit:


> Appeau..


Pour Bobby, c'est plus l'appeau.


----------



## ergu (17 Octobre 2011)

Mais qui veut l'appeau de Bobby ?


----------



## patlek (18 Octobre 2011)

l' appeau des fesses.

(un appeau qui coute trés trés cher)


----------



## Arlequin (18 Octobre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> l' appeau des fesses.
> 
> (un appeau qui coute trés trés cher)



mais plus solide que l'appeau à mérou


----------



## patlek (18 Octobre 2011)

Et plus esthetique que l' appeau à boutons.


----------



## subsole (18 Octobre 2011)

Mais plus cher que l'appeau d'balles.


----------



## patlek (18 Octobre 2011)

Et plus sympa que l' appeau de vache.


----------

